# The Id's Thread



## The Id

*Moderator's note:* This thread is dedicated to the fans of The Id, a member of the Dimension's Writers Guild who has designated the following tales as representative of his work:

*Jenna
Tara
Leah*​
The above stories may be accessed by using the search function with the respective titles as the keyword. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to The Id, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from The Id.


----------



## The Id

Yay! Another outlet to get fan responses! I'm actually quite excited by this as I always like discussing my stuff with people.


----------



## The Id

So, I'd like to pose a question for those people who enjoy my work. On DeviantArt, I've noticed Lynn 1 has the most views of any of my stories. Here on Dimensions it's got 2,172, which puts it behind Taras 1, 2, 3, and 5, Jennas 1, 2, and 3, and Chelsea.

Even though it's not as popular here, does any one here want to perhaps offer up why people might find Lynn more intriguing than the other girls? I've wanted to move her plot along, but find myself unable to figure out how to take the next step. I know where I want her to go eventually, but I haven't figured out what distinguishes her from the other girls yet, and it's annoying me that I can't seem to get out of this rut. Of course, I was recently told that the main source of writer's block is thinking that you need to figure out what you're going to say/argue before you say/argue it. So perhaps I'll just have to start writing and see what happens, but if I could key in on what is distinct and attractive about Lynn, perhaps it would help move things quicker.

Though for the moment I'm occupying myself with Kristin 2. And I just discovered Kristin 1 is not up here yet. I'm sure it will be eventually. You can check it out at Mollycoddles' site or at my DA, which is linked to below in my signature.


----------



## Observer

Well, since I like Lynn I'm just guessing Tara and Jenna benefit from having been a series for awhile; Lynn just doesn't have the same name recognition. Give her another three episodes and she'll do alright,

Anyway, I stayed on and got Kirsten up - have to keep our authors happy!


----------



## The Id

As always, many thanks. Though it's Kristin. But don't worry, I know Kristens and Kristins and Kirstins and Kirstens and I never keep them all straight. They whack me periodically to keep me in line.


----------



## The Id

For those of you who enjoy my work, I thought I'd give you all an update. My current slate of projects is the following, in this order:

--Jenna 9 (in development--slated for a release between Thanksgiving and Christmas to coincide with the fact the story is set in that period)
--Jenna-Leigh Coleman (currently being written--probably to be released after Jenna 9 unless I'm very productive in the next couple weeks)
--Lynn 3 (in conceptual development--probably won't be released until the New Year)

This is all guesswork on my part. If I get slammed with a ton of work in the next month, throw this out the window. If I have a slow couple weeks, speed things up a bit.


----------



## The Id

Another update on my work:

--Jenna 9 can now be found in the Recent Additions folder
--Jenna-Louise Coleman (Currently on page 59. To give you all a sense of scope, Jenna 9 was only 9 pages long. I also said that the name of this was Jenna-Leigh Coleman last time, which is totally wrong. It is Jenna-Louise)
--Lynn 3 (in conceptual development--probably won't be released until the New Year)

Also, an outgrowth of a discussion I just engaged in with some writers, I would like to formally open myself up to anyone who has any interest in starting to write WG or anyone who's looking to improve their works. I would be more than happy to give you guidance and my thoughts and philosophy on the matter as a way of "giving back" to the community. Please don't hesitate to contact me either in this post or via PM if you would like to take me up on this offer.


----------



## The Id

Another update for everyone! Hope you're having a wonderful holiday season.

--Jenna-Louise Coleman (Currently being edited by two external sources for quality. I am uncertain when it will premiere, but know it will show up on DA and in the Recent Additions section of the Library as soon as I can get it there)
--Lynn 3 (Rough draft finished. It requires some additional approval from another external source. I have no idea when this approval will come, but I expect it to show up in early January)
--Lynn 4 (The next project on deck. In development)

For those of you curious as to my future course, I intend to fully write the Lynn series, which will go at least 5 installments, perhaps 6. After that I will likely begin a new RFK Girl. I have two left that I wish to develop and have not decided which I would do. A new Jenna or a new Tara could be sprinkled in as I see fit.

I sincerely hope to get Jenna-Louise Coleman and Lynn 3 out ASAP for you guys! Hope you understand there's a slight delay.


----------



## The Id

Update #4:

--Jenna-Louise Coleman (Still our for third party editing)
--Lynn 3--posted: read here
--Lynn 4 (5 of 9 pages finished)


----------



## The Id

Update #4:

--Jenna-Louise Coleman: released! Read it here
--Lynn 4: released! Read it here
--Lynn 5: in progress. 4 of 9 pages complete, remainder largely outlined mentally
--Lynn 6: next project up. Will likely be the final Lynn installment.
--New series! Currently in conceptual development, but will be an RFK Girl. Projected to run at least four installments.

By the way, you're welcome to use this thread to post any public questions, comments, thoughts, anything really relating to my works! That's what it's for.


----------



## The Id

Update #5:

--Lynn 5: released. Read it here
--Lynn 6: next project up. Will likely be the final Lynn installment.
--New series! Currently in conceptual development, but will be an RFK Girl. Projected to run at least four installments.


----------



## The Id

Sorry for not having anything out for about two months or so. Just had some writer's block I only broke through on Monday, but the result was well worth it!.

Update #6:

--Lynn 6: released. Read it [URL="http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=740967]here[/URL]. This is indeed the final chapter in Lynn, and I hope you enjoy it.
--New series! I am working on the first installment's outline right now. Still will be about an RFK Girl who I'm going to keep secret so it's a surprise to everybody. I don't know if my original four installment projection will be accurate. I think it will run at least four, but I don't know until I begin and probably get one or two under my belt to see how it's running.

As another note, I do not intend to return to Tara or Jenna until after I finish this next series and possibly do a single shot story, which will be like Nina rather than Jenna-Louise Coleman in terms of length. I think that doing these stories will give me the perspective to make the endings of Tara and Jenna better.

Thanks as always for your patience and your support!


----------



## The Id

Just remembered that I forgot to update this!

Update #7:

--Tina 1: released. Read it here. This is the new series I've been referencing. I'm still thinking there will be around four installments.
--Next project: Tina 2. Still working on it, have not begun writing yet.


----------



## The Id

Update #8:

--Tina 2: released. Read it here.
I'm still thinking there will be around four installments.
--Next project: Tina 3. Potentially. I'm currently encountering some writer's block despite having a lot of time on my hands with which to write at the moment.
--Potential other next project: It's a secret. I can't tell you. I'd have to kill you if I did. Nobody wants that.  This would probably, however, be a single shot story and potentially the last RFK Girl to introduce. Therefore, if I choose to do this story, then it would just be a matter of finishing off other stories, namely Tara, Jenna, and Tina. This story would also, sort of like Nina and Tina, be somewhat different from my teen romance genre that I've done. Like Nina, it might be more familiar to the WG genre.


----------



## The Id

Update #8:

--Tina 3: released. Read it here
I'm still thinking there will be around four installments.
--Next project: Tina 4. Without question. Having broken through with Tina 3, I'm going to finish out the story arc.


----------



## The Id

Update #9:

--Tina 4: released. Read it here. This is the last installment of Tina. I've told the story I set out to tell.
--Next project: Not an RFK girl. Past that, it's a secret, but I'm very excited about it as I've already got more than a page written today. The idea was developed in casual conversation with The Aftershow, who always seems to give me a lot of good non-RFK ideas (though he's had some suggestions for Jenna that are pretty stellar). This will be a single shot, running somewhere in between an RFK installation and the length of Nina. It will be dicated by how the work itself takes me.
--Next next project: The final RFK Girl. Likely a single shot. Also likely another departure in terms of plot and elements of the story, branching into a different stream of WG fiction. Unlike Tina, this story will absolutely include WG.

Feedback, as always, is appreciated, and can be put in this thread.


----------



## Observer

*One Fan's Opinion - a commontary*

OK, Tina is finished. You said it would be different in a way that was inspired by Lynn 6 and you kept your promise. You essentially covered in detail the awkwardness of socialization faced by all teenagers and brought it to as happy resolution. And you did it using a shy guy and a confident BBW who doesn't gain an ounce. For pacing, holding reader interest and detailed description you get a definite bravo! Actually I guess that's three bravos. Very well done as usual.

Now the downside - and I hope others agree. We have this wonderful class of water polo players, dealt with in such detail that true fans feel we know know them personally. But there is an almost ominous finality to each sequence that leaves us hungry for more. 

You've said you may return to Chelsea once Jenna and Tara wind up, and that's a good thing. I hope she gets Lynn, Tina and the others involved in some sort of venture or adventure. Finality of this class should not come until graduation and then there should be an epilogue of their post-graduate lives. Until then it would be nice to have some joint adventures.


----------



## The Id

Glad you enjoyed Tina. I think I sort of had to work into really being able to write it well, and that just came from working through the first couple chapters to get to the meat of what I wanted to write about, which you nailed on the head.

As for the ending, let me just say I've long been planning that. Just to keep you all looking forward to that, I'm not going to reveal specific plans, but I think that while it may not be exactly what you've suggested here, it's in the same sort of spirit that will tie them together.

I know you've always advocated bringing Chelsea back and given plenty of feedback on one way to take her story when I get to the point of deciding, "Should I write a second chapter?" I've come to agree that there is certainly room for another installment, though I have to have a story that I feel makes sense given how I envision her character and one that I feel compelled to write. Then again, apparently putting me in a small office with nothing to do and a word processor is often compelling enough to make me write!

I haven't much considered large crossovers of main characters into other main character stories, perhaps because I've viewed their storylines as largely discreet entities. Still, if there'd be any place that would be appropriate for it to occur, it would probably be in Chelsea's, just given my remaining plans. I'd also think that one could expect Kristin, perhaps Nina, to show up in any sort of a joint venture since they didn't get as much "screen time", if you will, as Lynn or Tina. That doesn't exclude Lynn or Tina by any means of course.

Thanks for your commentary! Really glad to hear some thoughts and take some suggestions, though I never guarantee I'll use any of them.


----------



## Observer

Well, based on the progress of the water polo team it sounds like you're not much past the holiday break, so there's plenty of time for more adventures.

I think we need to lock you in a room with a keyboard more often 'cause its far from time for this series to end. You've just introduced and let us get to know the characters. Now comes he real interaction (I hope) 

That of course doesn't preclude an unrelated fling here and there.


----------



## The Id

Observer said:


> I think we need to lock you in a room with a keyboard more often 'cause its far from time for this series to end.



I have had one person personally tell me if they win the lottery, they'll personally arrange to supply me with a bland office with a word processor and lock me in. The thought is intriguing. 

Anyways, regarding the end of the series, I'm sure it won't be popular, but for me there will come a time when the RFK Girls series will have to end, regardless of how much further people may have wanted it to go. I know that this isn't popular--I'm still displeased that the current version of Battlestar Galactica will end with this season, but like them, I have a certain story to tell. A lot of very very _very_ good writers in this community have left things unfinished that many people enjoy, whether it be after one installment or after six, and above anything else I wanted to finish my series, really cap it off and let people appreciate it as a body of work. The Lord of the Rings can be appreciated that way. The Silmarillon can't.

I even have an idea for a large project that would follow RFK Girls, in fact depending on how things progress during the summer, I might write that first (though I hate to leave folks hanging even longer on Tara and Jenna, I may have to do so to best write this other story).

Of course, you'll all be updated here first!


----------



## The Id

Update #10:

--Bikini on the Beach: released.
--Next project: The penultimate RFK Girl. All previous plans above are true, except I lied earlier about one thing. It probably won't be the last girl. There is a chance, based on a great suggestion I got, that I will write another RFK Girl after this one, but it will be different in terms of who the girl is and who's telling the story. It would not be a water polo player.

Feedback, as always, is appreciated, and can be put in this thread.


----------



## The Id

Update #11:

--Christy: The Downward Spiral: released. This story is currently only on DA. It contains some aspects that I believe are in violation of the policies here at Dimensions. I have respect for these policies and feel that it's just best that this story is only up at DA as a result. I hope the word will spread through the community. For reference it includes (~BBW, ~MWG, ~Sex) for all of you searchers out there.
--Next project: Relax.

Yeah, that's right, I'm going to relax a bit. Now that might be two days or it could be a whole month. I don't know, but cranking out Bikini on the Beach and Christy in about a week and a half has been wonderful creativel, but it takes a lot of effort to write at that pace. It's also meant I haven't thought a whit about what my next project is, which is a much more practical reason I'm not launching into my next project. As outlined on my DA, there are three potential next projects: Kei, Chelsea 2, or Jenna 10. I go into the ramifications of each on my DA page (and I already know that Observer is probably going to lobby hard for Chelsea 2 ), but I'll weigh all of my options and make a decision once I've given the matter some good thought. I'll update you all here when I do have a decision.

Feedback is always appreciated, especially if you don't have a DA account and want to talk about Christy.


----------



## The Id

Update #12:

--Next project: Jenna 10

I've deicded that my next project will be Jenna 10, which I had outlined a little bit of (well now that I check, I actually did some pretty decent outlining by my standards), so I hopefully will hit the ground running when I do start writing...whenever that is. I'm holding off on Kei because of how I want to write that story, I think it would be better if I cap off at least Jenna, if not Tara (though I do want her to be the big finale), before I write her. Right now, after reviewing Chelsea, I don't have much inclination to expand on her. At this point I doubt I will, just because the areas I thought would be interesting to explore in a sequel were largely capped off in the story since it was intended to be a single shot. Is it my best story? No. But it will stand as it is for now.

Jenna 10 will be up here...whenever it's done. Beats me when that will be.


----------



## The Id

Update #12:

--Jenna 10: Weighty Affairs: released.
--Next project: Jenna 11. This will be the final installment of Jenna. I know some people would like more, and I'm glad that the series has found such a following. But all good stories must have a beginning, middle, and end. The time for the end has come for this story. I am working strenuously to make sure it's a real humdinger of an ending though! I definitely want to finish up Jenna and Tom's story arc in style.


----------



## The Id

Update #13

--Jenna 11: All The Way. The final installment of the Jenna series. It's been an awesome ride, but, to quote an episode of Columbo, "We'll go this far, and no further"
--Next project: Kei. Still in conceptual development. I feel I need to make my rough into ideas into a little more of a focused framework before I embark on this project. We'll see how long that takes.


----------



## The Id

Update #14

--Project dropped: Kei. I decided that my lack of inspiration when I very much wanted to write was indicative that this story was too ambitious and too much of a stretch. Rather than stew over a story that was going nowhere, I decided to abandon the project. That means...
--Next project: Tara 11. Many people have asked when I was going to continue Tara. Well, now is that time. I expect there will definitely be a Tara 12. However, I am skeptical there will be a Tara 13. Therefore, infer correctly that we will soon see the end of that story arc. That will not totally finish the RFK story arc, but it will move it very decisively to its conclusion.

As always, your thoughts and comments are much appreciated.


----------



## The Id

Update #15

--Tara 11--released!
--RFK Epilogue: Graduation--released! The big surprise. 
--Next project: There are two ideas that I've had rattling around in my head. The first is doing a story in the vein of Jenna-Louise Coleman about Natalie Dormer. She's a gorgeous actress, but not at first sight. I think she'd make an excellent plumper and I have to say I've always loved reading celebrity WG.

The other option that I have every intention of pursuing is a college WG story that would be similar to the RFK Girls stories, except it would be a single story. I'd imagine it would have three female protagonists in it that are followed by the reader. Except it'd be college with people who can legally drink and have sex and all that fun stuff. 

Thank you all for your continued support of the RFK Girls series. I hope you all find the ending fitting and enjoyable!


----------



## The Id

Audience participation time!

I'm going to do the aforementioned college story first, or at least start writing it. There's a chance I may split time with the Natalie Dormer story and write both at once, but right now my focus is on developing the college story. I do want to have multiple female protagonists to follow in the story, and have two different figures in my head already. I'd considered having up to three, so I thought I'd solicit opinions from all of you on who you'd like to see. These people can either be archetypal or they can be just the sort of girl you knew in college who you think would be good in a WG story. Right now I'll be including the very fertile grounds of the student-athlete and the sorority sister (the latter of course would be a sin to omit from a college story). But who else would people genuinely want to read about? The book worm? The tree hugger? The cheerleader? Any and all suggestions are welcome.

Feel free to leave your suggestions in this thread, or to PM them to me.


----------



## BSfan

Have you considered using the super sterotype?

Snotty Rich Girl Cheerleader who joins a sorority?


----------



## The Id

Ha ha. That's actually funny enough that I'd consider using it. In my current formulations, there are three primary girls in the sorority I'm considering (with the usual transparently symoblic Greek letters for the name  ), and I don't think any of them fully fit the bill, but in the comings and goings of the various house members, somebody could well wind up that way.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans

*sigh of joy* Id!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## The Id

Armadillojellybeans said:


> *sigh of joy* Id!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11



Is that a joyous general sigh, a joyous sigh at the thought of a college story, or a joyous sigh at my post?


----------



## Armadillojellybeans

Everything that is "Id"


----------



## The Id

I appreciate that. Thanks for your support!


----------



## Armadillojellybeans

I just want more Id

Jenna, Tina, Tara, and Lynn are always so fun to read through, and I have always supported the Id, and will continue to


----------



## The Id

You will be pleased to learn I may have broken through a scene that was really stalling me on my next story. Hopefully things will move quickly from here on out.


----------



## The Id

A question for those few who check in here: I am now considering releasing my college story in installments (a la RFK Girls), rather than in one large chunk like Jenna-Louise Coleman. As readers, do you have any preference?


----------



## Observer

My persional hope would be for an anthology of stand-alone stories centered around the sorority a la the RFK group. Since a given story might have several chapters they could be posted together.


----------



## The Id

Thanks for your thoughts. They're always appreciated.


----------



## The Id

Update #16:

--College story: Under construction
--New story! See my DeviantArt for a Miley Cyrus WG story.

I was struck by sudden inspiration upon seeing a morph of Miley Cyrus (the link to said image is in both story parts) and decided to put the college story on pause to write a Miley Cyrus WG. I have purposefully not posted it here on Dimensions to be in accordance with their rules. I chose to have the early part of the story and a large portion of the WG be described in narrative, during which time Miley is a minor. Furthermore, though during the "action" part of the story, though Miley is an adult, the fact that she is currently a minor and will be for the next couple years could create a tough pickle in terms of how the rules are interpreted. I don't want to start a controversy (it's my understanding there are too many of those as it is around here), so I'm just linking to where the story is, just as I did with Christy, so that anyone who truly enjoys my work can find it and go see it there.

I hope you enjoy it and, rest assured, my next work should almost certainly be the college story (whenever that happens) which will be put up on Dimensions.


----------



## The Id

Update #16.5:

After consultation with the moderators, the Miley Cyrus story has been deemed within the current standards. It has been added to the Library and may be viewed here.


----------



## The Id

Update #17

--Golden State University: released! Read it here.
--Next project: Natalie Dormer. A beginning has been hammered out. I'm doing storyboard work on the general plot. No timeline, but I'm thinking the longest this would go would be the length of one or two RFK installments. I'm going to try and max out the description and see how I do in perhaps throttling back some of the romance aspects, while still keeping it as an element.
--Projects after that: Two ideas for stories after ND came into my head, based around the fact that in our current economy, a lot of people are losing their jobs. I realized there were opportunities coming out of that to put people into some situations that could be interesting to write about. We'll see how they develop. Right now they're the barest of ideas.


----------



## Raider X

Well, why not write a story about Jessica Simpson since she has become a bit more beautiful?


----------



## The Id

Like anyone with Internet access, I of course was made aware of that story. I'm sure I'm not alone in saying that I don't think that she's anywhere near fat in those pictures, and I'm sure you agree as well. However, that's certainly an idea! In talking with The Aftershow, he had advocated Kelly Clarkson as another potential target. I'll keep Jessica Simpson in mind. Thanks very much for the idea! However, if you ever felt compelled to write such a story, consider me an open ear for bouncing ideas off of. A mixed metaphor, I know, but you get the picture.


----------



## Observer

As long as the cauldron produces good stories you can mix all the metaphors in your author's thread that you want.


----------



## The Id

Update #18

Where oh where has Id gone? Well, he hasn't gone anywhere, but his computer went to the infirmary a couple weeks ago, much to his dismay. To answer the first two questions you probably have: yes, it's coming back, but not for another week but the word is that it is indeed fixed, and yes, I saved everything. So the Natalie Dormer story, which is in the final stages for the first draft, has been saved. However, it's going to take me a while to get to it, and then to post it of course. But know that eventually it is coming.

Secondly, the next story has been shaping up due to 1) not having ND to work on and 2) recent inspiration that I'm hoping will drive me. So things are in the pipeline, but for technical reasons I can't say when you'll get to see them. Trust me when I say that I am eager to get things out soon and will move with all possible haste to bring that about.

Thought you'd all like to know where I am!


----------



## The Id

Update #19

A Different Kind of Pork: posted here. Enjoy!
Gemma's Jugs: to be posted within the next week.
Natalie Dormer: to be posted within the next two weeks, sooner rather than later.
Next project: Title TBA. Not yet begun, but perhaps by the time one of the next stories are posted, it will be.


----------



## The Id

Update #20

Natalie Dormer: released
Gemma's Jugs: Coming very shortly

Didn't see that one coming, did you? Well I like to keep you all on your toes. Gemma's Jugs is finished in editing, in principle. I've still got somethings to do first though. Expect to see it soon.


----------



## BSfan

Any news on the previously TBA Title for your next project?


----------



## The Id

Well, since you ask...

Update #21


Gemma's Jugs: released
Next project: Still no title, but I'm 6 pages in. I'm thinking for the moment that it's going to be a bit of a surprise. However, thus far I think it's going very well. It's definitely very much on my mind and the inspiration is flowing. I can't give an estimate on the release date, as usual, but know that it's not going to be a very long story, so seeing as I'm about 2/3 of what an RFK story was, I'm optimistic that it will be out in the relatively near future. Don't hold me too it, though!


----------



## The Id

Update #22


Sarah's Sudden Surprise: Released. Go read it now! This story is a parody of the WG genre that I did just to have some fun. I hope people find it funny rather than offensive, which was the furthest thing from my intention or desire.
???: Seriously, at this moment, I have no idea where I'm going for my next work. There will be one, mark my words. Could be a sequel to A Different Kind of Pork or Gemma's Jugs. Could be one of the two stories I've had rattling around my head during our current economic troubles. I think for now I'll take some rest and we'll see where we end up.

That's all for now. Hope you guys have enjoyed my recent bout of creativity!


----------



## The Id

Update #23


Sequel to A Different Kind of Pork: I've decided, as I had a feeling I might, that my next story will be a sequel to A Different Kind of Pork. I don't have a title yet, but I've got a bit of a start and a brief outline of a plot right now. Just thought I'd let you all know where I was headed next. Though I can't say for sure, I am not intending to have a third story in the series. Then again, I wouldn't have thought I'd have a sequel to A Different Kind of Pork. Just don't hold your breath until told otherwise.


----------



## The Id

Taxing Our Relationship: the sequel to A Different Kind of Pork. To a certain degree I wanted it to be sexier, but that just didn't turn out to be the sort of story that this is. Still, I hope people enjoy it!
Next project: No title, but it's going to involve British football, muffin tops, and brunettes. Yep, I know how awesome that sounds.


----------



## The Id

An update on my new story: I've decided to return to my old form and do it serialized, releasing installments as I finish them. I still don't have a title, but am working on coming up with one for both the overall arc and the installments as they come out. As soon as I have titles, the first installment will be released.


----------



## The Id

Whatever Will Be 1--Just released today. I am returning to the serial format to try and get back into my old groove, which I feel like I've kind of fallen out of. Your feedback, as always, is appreciated.
Whatever Will Be 2--The next installment. A first draft is finished. Editing will take place in the near future.
Historical Fiction project--I've recently been inspired to do a historical fiction project. Since I like to get my details correct, I'm going to need to do some research. Never fear, I've already got a book coming from the library that will help. No hints on what it is! I'd like for it to be a surprise. But there will be some alternate reality to this story, more of like a "what if...?" situation.
Whatever else I think up--I haven't thought it up yet, so I can't tell you what it is. But I tend to think stuff up. Usually more than I can write at once.


----------



## The Id

Whatever Will Be 2: Fortuitous Circumstances--Released moments ago! 
Whatever Will Be 3--In the editing stage right now. It will be released when I'm happy with the product and I know a little more about where this series is headed, which is currently a little unclear to me. It also has a title, but I'm holding that in reserve for when it's released. 
Historical Fiction project--As I am considering where Whatever Will Be goes, I've been using the down time to work on the historical fiction project. Research has been concluded and I have begun work on the story. No hints on the topic as I want you all to be surprised.


----------



## The Id

Whatever Will Be 3: Slow & Steady Seduction: Part I can be read right now. There's a bit of a musical reference in there. Props to you if you get it.
Historical fiction project--The first draft is finished. It needs a very good edit before it goes out. However, it will be the next project I release. I am debating whether to release it all at once or in parts.
Whatever Will Be 4--Still working on where the story will go now that the third part is out. I should have a decent idea soon, however.


----------



## The Id

Historical Fiction Project: Anne of Cleavage. The big surprise. Thank _The Tudors_ for the inspiration here, as well as the divine Joss Stone, who I was surprised to discover is quite an attractive woman. Both of them helped inspire this story, which I think is one of my better works in quite some time. Your thoughts and comments are always welcome.
Whatever Will Be 4--I've made zero progress since the last update here on this. I've been mulling some things over and taking into account the feedback I've received (mainly over at DA as I don't think part 3 has received feedback here) and am turning some things over in my head to decide exactly where I want to go. I'm getting more of an idea, so I guess I haven't made no progress at all, but I am still very far away from actually writing. Until I sit down and write, I guess.


----------



## The Id

Whatever Will Be 4 - It's up, so go read. I'm very pleased with this one. Despite a pretty severe bout of writer's block, I am super happy with the end result. I think that things are now really rolling and the future installments are just going to be great.
Whatever Will Be 5 - I've written the first scene as part of the creative outpouring that produced part 4 and hope to continue moving forward. There will easily be a part 6 based on the rate I'm going. No word on if there will be a part 7. I'll know when I finish part 5.


----------



## The Id

Whatever Will Be 5: Working It Out - You know the drill. This one was a little more plot than I would have liked, but it was necessary for advancing things. I did make a very conscious effort to put in some good description.
Whatever Will Be 6 - Needless to say, the next project. Also not the last installment. I'm thinking that there may be 7 parts. Depends on what I do with part 6 to get things set up for the eventual end. Obvously, after reading part 5, there's a lot to do. But I think two installments more may be enough. But, then again, this could be like doing the hokey pokey. This could take a while.

Your feedback or thoughts are, as always appreciated.


----------



## The Id

Well, through a variety of reasons, the most recent works of mine have not made it onto Dimensions. However, I do have new stuff. I highly encourage anyone who wants to see the latest production of mine to go take a look at my DA, the link to which can be found in my signature.

I'm also open to the idea of taking commissions. You should contact me if you're interested in that.


----------



## The Id

I'm back baby!

Well, actually, kinda. I'm back posting on Dimensions. DeviantArt is where I've been doing a lot of stuff these days, namely commissions. My current commissioner has asked that I put his story up on Dimensions as I release it, which is why you can now find The Epsilon Experience 1: Rush in the Recent Additions forum!


----------



## The Id

The Epsilon Experience 2: Pledge is now available for your reading pleasure.


----------



## The Id

Epsilon 3 is up. You know where to find it. 

There will likely be two more installments to the series.


----------



## The Id

Part 5 of The Epsilon Experience is up. You know where to find it. Just so you all know, the series has been extended through a sixth and seventh part.


----------



## The Id

Part 6 is now out for your enjoyment.


----------

